# natural/unfinished leather shoe care



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

My 'natural' penny loafers, the leather is, by all apperances, unfinished (like an old rawlings baseball glove).
They've been acting as my 'knockabout' shoes for some time now as they're easy to slip on and have a very comfortable red buck-style sole. 
They've crossed the line from something I put on without thought when I didn't want to mess up my better shoes, to being a cherished possession I couldn't bear to see lost or ruined, and because of this I want to maintain them. 

The only real problem is that they're a bit dirty, and the leather is looking dry in some places (and I fear it may crack).
Any Ideas how to clean and condition a shoe like this?
I obviously don;t want to do anything that would darken the light tan color, or shine-up the natural leather.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

baseball glove cream/oil?


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

clemsontiger said:


> baseball glove cream/oil?


I think that will darken the leather. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I'd suggest saddle soap.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> My 'natural' penny loafers, the leather is, by all apperances, unfinished (like an old rawlings baseball glove).
> They've been acting as my 'knockabout' shoes for some time now as they're easy to slip on and have a very comfortable red buck-style sole.
> They've crossed the line from something I put on without thought when I didn't want to mess up my better shoes, to being a cherished possession I couldn't bear to see lost or ruined, and because of this I want to maintain them.
> 
> ...


I would be interesting in knowing the answer to this also.

Once tried something by Kiwi called _boat shoe cream, _applied with the finger tip then pounded in with a cloth. It did little but make the surface greasy.
​


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Those are great loafers and I completely understand your feelings about them. Try Meltonian All-Purpose Cleaner and Conditioner. Put it on with your fingers. It will do what you want and won't change the color or add gloss. Trust me, it's the thing.

P.S. It looks dark when applied but it dries quickly, leaving no trace.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Mink oil. Nothing beats it. Most truthful cobblers will tell you that shoe polish, while providing a shine and a protective coat from dirt and the elements doesn't actually "feed" the leather and doesn't prevent cracking. In fact, some hard wax shoe polishes can lead to cracking. So mink oil is absolutely essential at least once per season.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Bradford- I've heard lots of REALLY bad stuff about saddle soap, and have even been warned against using it on my rugged/beat up old work boots.

Interesting about mink oil, I've been using it to waterproof said work boots for years.
I wonder if it can be used in regular, finished shoes as well, I have a few pair that are looking dry in a few places, and I want to prevent and cracking.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure mink oil darkens untreated leather. Test a tiny patch first. The Meltonian won't change the color or surface at all.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I hadn't heard that about saddle soap.

I've used it for years on various boots and shoes - haven't had any problems.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

They're dry. Almost anything is going to darken them somewhat. If you didn't mind a shine I'd suggest a Meltonian cream in a lighter color. Have no experience with w-k's Meltonian All Purpose. If a Tandy Leather is nearby you might try Dr. Jackson's Hide Rejuvenator(sp?). It will temporarly darken, then lighten. No significant sheen. AlanC may recommend a harness product that I noted and now can't find the note. You might try a soft bristle tooth brush dipped into water diluted shampoo, sling into sink, scrub a small area quickly and then rub the damp leather with a clean wash cloth to dry. That will darken the leather temporarily until they completely dry. (If you can rub out those scratches with your thumb the leather may not need much conditioner.)


----------

